# strange feeling around ovulation time, need to wee more and tummy tender



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi all


Just wondered if anyone had any feeling like I've been having recently. Around ovulation time (well just before) I get a very tender tummy. My bladder also feels like it's constantly full even after I've just been for a wee. It comes at the same time in my cycle. Last month my doctor gave me antibiotics for a water infection but didn't change anything and now this month it's back.


I want to go for a FET next month but need to know if this is normal? 


Thanks all


xx


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi there
I'm not sure if this is the same thing, but often around about ovulation time, I often feel like a still need to wee after I've just wee'd the feeling doesn't last too long, and mainly happens at night. Might be completely un-related but....


----------

